# John Deere LT 150 Questions



## Jack Straw (May 11, 2009)

Background: I am a member of a rural cemetery board. We have a John deere Lt 150 with wiring problems. I just started working on this tractor this year so I am not familiar with the tractor.

1) Is there some place on line I can get a wiring diagram?

2) I can get it to start and run (the key is gone, but you can use a screwdriver) , but it won't shut off even if you disconnect the switch from the wiring harness....any ideas?

3) Does the seat switch stop the engine or just the mower blades?



Thank You.


----------



## Gooserider (May 12, 2009)

I don't speak Deere, so the number doesn't mean much to me...  However two potentially useful sources -

My Tractor Forum - seems a bit more targetted towards larger agricultural style tractors and that sort of equipment, but has sections for smaller equipment as well.

The Best Lawnmower and Snowblower Forum - more targetted towards the "OPE" sized equipment, including lawn tractors, snowblowers, etc...

I've found both places helpful.

As to your question on the seat switch, again I don't know the unit, but if it's at all like most other lawn tractors I've seen, the blades are controlled by a mechanical hookup, which is hard to interfere with electrically, but it's very easy to kill the ignition, so most seat switches I've seen will stop the engine, usually working in combination with other interlocks.  I know that on our Crapsman lawn tractor the seat switch will kill the engine UNLESS the mower is disengaged, tranny is in neutral, and the parking brake is set (or you are holding the brake / clutch pedal down...)  I think that's a fairly standard setup thanks to gov't safety regs.  In addition, the ignition key won't crank the starter unless you are in the seat or meet the same set of conditions...

I sort of suspect that any basic lawn tractor is going to have a very similar wiring diagram - there isn't all that much to them to give you room for many variations...

Gooserider


----------



## mjbrown (May 12, 2009)

you could also check with your local JD dealer. they may have your model on microfish, and would more than likely be able to answer your question on the seat switch.


good luck,  mike


----------



## 'bert (Sep 3, 2009)

I have the service manual for the JD L series, which I think is much the same.

On the L series the seat switch stops the engine & therefore the blades.  If you set the parking brake this will bypass the seat switch (not sure what would happen if the blades were engaged)

the JD service website is very good for exploded parts diagrams, never looked up wiring issues there.


----------

